# Do you screenshot surge requests?



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

So tonight I see a surge building close to me in the middle of nowhere so I head over and when it hits 2.4 I go online and almost instantly get pinged. It's for 2.0 but still good, so I accept.

Finish the ride which ended up being a 14 mile ride which was awesome. We are $.90 a mile here. Well after it processes for an hour I see I was only paid an extra $9 for the trip. For 2x this definitely can't be right.

Has anyone ever had this happen? And do you screenshot surges to CYA. If the guy had not tipped me $20 on top of the fare I would have requested a fare review, but not sure if it would become a my word versus theirs type of deal. I'm also worried that they charged the guy the full 2x fare and stiffed me.


----------



## TheAutomator (Dec 31, 2016)

I don't screen shot them, but might not be a bad idea. We have upfront fares here, so while it shows there was a surge in the trip history, it doesn't show the breakdown of surge pay or the surge multiplier. I just had to dispute a fare where they not only didn't pay me for the surge, but also paid me less than the base fare. Miraculously in 2 messages I nearly doubled my payout.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Chauffeur_James said:


> So tonight I see a surge building close to me in the middle of nowhere so I head over and when it hits 2.4 I go online and almost instantly get pinged. It's for 2.0 but still good, so I accept.
> 
> Finish the ride which ended up being a 14 mile ride which was awesome. We are $.90 a mile here. Well after it processes for an hour I see I was only paid an extra $9 for the trip. For 2x this definitely can't be right.
> 
> ...


Yes I always do.... I've never had an issue with gettong paid the wrong surge rate though. I did have a request come with no surge even though it's was 2.5. I took a screen shot of the rates through the rider app before I moved. after the trip, which paid at regular rates, I did a fair review and they paid me, It only took one email I was surprised.


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

There's no good reason for not doing a screenshot on surge trips, as there's plenty of opportunities to do so as long as the trip is in progress, even after you've accepted the ping.

-----

The button placement on my LG phone makes it tricky to do a screenshot, so I often can't screenshot the actual ping. But the surge multiplier is also displayed elsewhere in the app while the trip is in progress. It's on the screen you use for contacting the passenger, and it appears by their name and product choice (e.g. UberX, UberPOOL.)

Sometimes I end up doing the screenshot at the end of the ride, after they exit the vehicle, before ending the trip.

Sometimes I'll even do it while sitting at a light while pax is in car, and even better if they notice, as it is an opportunity to find out the price and/or multiplier the pax got charged.

Finally, even if your trip gets paid out correctly, I have seen those images be useful to other forum members that didnt get the surge their ping promised, and their trip happened to originate from the same area and around the same time. Of course thats not a common circumstance, but then again, neither is incorrect surge payouts.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Yes, always screenshot your pings. Looks like they paid you a 1.6. Above poster nailed it, you should always screenshot. The only time I am not able to is when I get a stacked ping (already driving)


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Yes, always screenshot your pings. Looks like they paid you a 1.6. Above poster nailed it, you should always screenshot. The only time I am not able to is when I get a stacked ping (already driving)


For stacked pings, I check the trip info screen and take a screenshot there. It will have the surge multiplier also.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

crazy916 said:


> For stacked pings, I check the trip info screen and take a screenshot there. It will have the surge multiplier also.


Got it. I was thinking to screenshot when the ping comes in but I would hate to grab my phone off the dash while I am driving another pax.


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

Shangsta said:


> Got it. I was thinking to screenshot when the ping comes in but I would hate to grab my phone off the dash while I am driving another pax.


Well from now on I am going to try to screen shot the actual request because Uber screwed me out of surge today! The request came in and next to it, it said 1.5x. As soon as I accepted I checked the info tab to screen shot it and the surge was gone. I mm going back and forth with Uber to try to get paid but they keep saying it wasn't surging. Such BS!


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Chauffeur_James said:


> So tonight I see a surge building close to me in the middle of nowhere so I head over and when it hits 2.4 I go online and almost instantly get pinged. It's for 2.0 but still good, so I accept.
> 
> Finish the ride which ended up being a 14 mile ride which was awesome. We are $.90 a mile here. Well after it processes for an hour I see I was only paid an extra $9 for the trip. For 2x this definitely can't be right.
> 
> ...


That's just uber being uber.

They charge rider 2.4x surge, ping you with 2.0x surge, after the ride they pay you 1.6x surge hoping you don't notice or have no proof(screenshot) or energy to fight random CSR's for your correct pay.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Oh it's just a mistake, right? How come they never over pay us then? I've never seen one that thread saying, "Hey, Uber paid me too much surge. "

They're screwing drivers on purpose, knowing that most are too tired to check.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

Never had a problem being paid the correct surge. It's at the bottom of the screen next to the rating. Whatever color or number that appears in the circle screen is meaningless


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

hulksmash said:


> Never had a problem being paid the correct surge. It's at the bottom of the screen next to the rating. Whatever color or number that appears in the circle screen is meaningless


No it appeared on the accept screen, it said 1.5x not in the circle but in the black area with the other info about the trip


----------



## NCRBILL (Feb 13, 2016)

Chauffeur_James said:


> So tonight I see a surge building close to me in the middle of nowhere so I head over and when it hits 2.4 I go online and almost instantly get pinged. It's for 2.0 but still good, so I accept.
> 
> Finish the ride which ended up being a 14 mile ride which was awesome. We are $.90 a mile here. Well after it processes for an hour I see I was only paid an extra $9 for the trip. For 2x this definitely can't be right.
> 
> ...


I wish uber would give me a detailed list like this


----------

